
Hello Barbie Security Concerns - apo
http://kernelmag.dailydot.com/issue-sections/features-issue-sections/15018/hello-barbie-security-concerns/
======
danlindley
There seems to be some not yet explored or understood implications on the
effects this could have on the psychology of a child when, not only can all
their confidences be recorded and listened to by a parent and stored for an
infinite period of time, but also the added impact that the constant shaping
of a childs thoughts can have- thoughts that the child does not believe are
being shared with by anyone but their 'friend'. A parent, in theory, could
constantly allude to things the child has spoken to the doll about, or try to
shape their thoughts in a certain way based on everything they say during the
developmental stages the article alludes to. Even with good intentions, the
impact this kind of result could have is unknown.

There is also the added nightmare that comes with private companies having
this information available in a way which allows them to correlate the data
with individuals- and possibly with the child- in the future.

“...we may on occasion hear or review transcripts of conversations that we can
associate with a particular account...”

Comments like this don't exactly instill confidence.

Personally, I would never consider for a moment that this would be a good idea
to give to any child, and would actively discourage people who would consider
it. It seems ripe for abuse and unknown outcomes, with the main victim being
the child who only wanted to play with their toy.

------
gavingmiller
Moving the obvious Privacy & Security implications aside, the idea of
accessing all of my child's conversations with their doll is disturbing. For
parents using this "feature", it normalizes the environment of surveillance
which has broad reaching implications for society as a whole: "I listen to my
child's conversations therefore the gov't should be able to listen to
terrorists".

The research cited re: "role playing helps kids cope with traumatic events is
independent of a responding doll/toy", is powerful and parents are best served
by creating an environment where a doll/toy is a safe place for confidences vs
another vector for helicoptering your children.

------
jbob2000
_But while parents are fully informed of the doll’s recording features—and can
even log in to access all of the data Barbie collects about their child and
post that data to Twitter or Facebook for laughs—children themselves are
unaware that everything they say to the doll is being listened to._

Ok so that's messed up for obvious reasons, but the worst part is, is that
parents won't be learning about their child through play and communication
(you know, human things), they're learning about them through some shitty $80
toy.

This is it ladies and gents, the "internet of things"; a cheap toy vying for
the spot of parent.

~~~
fuzzywalrus
I agree: The inner-cynic in me sees the insidious side to this, that childhood
follies may be be even archived and data-mined for all eternity.

I digress, the thing that really jumped out at me:

"according to a 2010 paper by Elena Smirnova, director of the Center of Play
and Toys at Moscow State University, dolls that resemble humans are essential
for the kind of role-playing that kids need to do to work through the events
of their lives"

I imagine this being lessened if the toy points parameters on the imagination.
I know I played with action figures and placed them in pretty fantastical
situations but it seems the cheapened by an electronic interaction governor.
Perhaps it may enhance it but I'd wager its the former and not the later.

------
soylentcola
Reminds me of Neal Stephenson's "The Diamond Age: Or, A Young Lady's
Illustrated Primer". Between all of the more typical cyberpunk, nanotech
adventure stuff, there's quite a bit about how the "smart" toy (in this case,
the Primer) influences development of the individuals using them. There's also
a bit about the difference between users who were connected to a specific
person doing the voice aspect and the users who got random staff or even
automated "personalities".

------
rhema
The last thing I need for my 5 year old girl is a Barbie asking her if she
feels pretty and filling her with consumerist ideals. I understand the power
of data for analysis and influence and refuse to lend her impressionable mind
to their interests.

------
crpatino
You know, in days like this I wonder if the hordes of Orcs ravaging the Middle
Earth were really evil... or just wanting to make an honest living for them
and their families while waiting for their stock options on World Domination
Inc. to vest.

And Sauron must have been a heck of a CEO too.

~~~
roel_v
Do you know about the book that retells LoTR from the eyes of an Orc soldier?
(
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Ringbearer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Ringbearer)
)

~~~
crpatino
Interesting, thanks!

